# New six lane at debut races...



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday, September 26th, is round 1 of the MASCAR Championship for 2009-2010 season. Race will be held on Dan Mueller's six land Tom Clark routed speedway, located in Chesapeake Virginia.

The class is BeachJet, and Fray/VHORS cars are legal. Full BeachJet specs:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bj-rules-july-2009.htm

Track opens for practice at 8am, with tech at 11am. Race fee is $5, food is provided for an additional $5.

Some of the track features are described below: 
- The high-bank is certainly a great feature and supports going at full throttle all the way around...except for maybe the black lane (inner gutter lane)...depends on how good your car handles. Just remember, if you wipe out on the 60degree bank, you could take out quite a few fellow drivers just the same as they will be at full throttle there. 
- Then there is the Hairpin leading into the "Square" turn. Depending on which gutter, your biggest challenge lies in that string of turns making it the most difficult section on the track. 
- Then there is the "juke" down the third straightaway...ALL 6 lanes shift to the right about 2.5 inches very abruptly. Watch for it or you will be eating the lexan barrier over and over... 
- Of course, how much excitement would there be without "S" turns... There is the 8' of "S" turns...also known as the "Serpent" to a few. Only the best handling cars will be able to gain on the lead in the "S" turns. This will be where car balance and handling there will win the day. 

It all makes for fantastic driving experience and thrilling ride to be sure. 

The lanes are separated by enough space that there will be little rubbing even on turns unless your good at drifting through the turns. All in all it is a fine track and I am proud to present it to the club as a racing event venue for the 2009-2010 MASCAR SERIES. 

Directions and track pix:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The opening round in the MASCAR Championship for 2009-2010 is Saturday, September 26th. This is the debut race for Dan Mueller's routed six lane track, it measures a mile in HO scale, and has been newly named "The Chesapeake Mile". Dan's racing facility in conveniently located in Chesapeake, Virginia.

Pix and Directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html

Race class is BeachJet, which rule set encompasses the Fray and VHORS style T-Jet. For full rules: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bj-rules-july-2009.htm

For those who are wondering if there are any open times for practice here goes the current schedule of Track openings:

Sunday 20 Sep from Noon-8pm... Longer if necessary.
Friday, 25 Sep from 5pm-11pm... For those that have a hard time making Sunday's warmup.
Saturday 26 Sep is "RACE DAY"!! The Track Facility opens at 8:00am and will close after everyone's had their fill of racing.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I raced Dan on this track.. it's a blast!!. yur right about the gutter lanes, they are tough.. 
CJ


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

What an incredible start to the MASCAR season, as we experienced the HO scale mile six lane routed track that Dan Mueller has brought to the city of Chesapeake, Virginia. Sixteen racers took the green, with Lewis Wuori and Jerry Schmoyer joining the local runners. 

Attrition took it's toll, in the shortened mains...with pickup and tires troubles affected some of the top racers.

Full race report: 
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/9-26-09.html

Round two is Super Stock on the Terd, October 10th at Mark Smith's:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html


----------

